# Photograph of moon behind clouds



## Soumik (May 9, 2012)

Hi All,

I want to know the correct settings for taking pictures of the moon with/behind/partially behind clouds in a dark night sky.

If someone has experience, please share them with me. I have an EPM1 with 40-150mm lens to take this pic.
Please suggest.

Thanks.


----------



## nac (May 9, 2012)

When moon is partially behind the clouds (very little clouds), we get picture like this
*img39.imageshack.us/img39/2320/img1443s.jpg
With not much details of the moon.

Too much of clouds makes the moon looks like this
*img4.imageshack.us/img4/7521/img1437s.jpg
With no details of the moon

With no clouds.
*img64.imageshack.us/img64/1631/img0799ah.jpg

We can see nothing but the black or daaaaark blue sky when rainy, even on the full moon day. No moon, no stars. We have to wait for the clouds to clear. 

I always keep this setting to click moon. Av mode, Spot metering, -ive exposure.


----------



## Soumik (May 9, 2012)

Hey... can u share at what settings u took the first and second pics? I want something similar to that only.  Every time i try auto.. its just tooo blurry.. and manual.. no exposure at all.. Unusablely dark scribbles...


----------



## nac (May 10, 2012)

Settings I used,

Av Mode: Set it at largest aperture.
Metering: Spot (to increase the shutter speed)
Exposure: -ive (I used -2) (to increase the shutter speed)

Try it on full moon day or 2/3 days before full moon day or after. That's the time we get enough light to take moon behind clouds. At least that's the case with my cam. Since I am using a compact cam (smaller sensor than yours), I have to try only on those times.


----------



## sujoyp (May 10, 2012)

Biggest aperture means above f4 and not f1.8 or something ...
-ve exposure is useful
If u want details in moon use - 2exposure else - 1 will do


----------



## nac (May 10, 2012)

Sujoy,
May I know why not 1.8? At full zoom my largest would be f/5.6. His largest Av is f/4 and at full zoom it will be f/5.6, so it will be alright.


----------



## sujoyp (May 11, 2012)

ok..at 1.8 it will not be much sharp pic which is required for good landscapes....people take landscapes at f11 and above to have as much things in focus as possible...yaah 5.6 is fine coz its dark around...but if u have tripod then try at f11 too..


----------



## nac (May 11, 2012)

Okay. I would like to look at pictures taken at f/1.8 or 1.4 or even larger. Just curiosity, as mine's largest is f/3.4 I wouldn't get to know the actual result. If you have or if you know any share us the picture or send me the link.

And for your information, mine doesn't have f/11. It's max is f/8 and I will try it at f/8 or the sweet spot f/7.1


----------



## sujoyp (May 11, 2012)

a zoom lens have max aperture of f2.8 ex 300 f2.8 .....and u cant take a moon shot with 50mm 1.8  coz of reach

Thats sad that u cant go beyond f8 ....take a landscape at f8 and f3.4 and see the difference


----------



## Soumik (May 13, 2012)

Thanks for your suggestions guys... Will try it and post the results. Unfortunately.. all i see in the sky now are red clouds.. no moon... so will shoot it as soon as i catch a glimpse of it.
Just out of curiosity.. is there any way to capture the red clouds in the sky at night? Dont suppose my sensor can pick it up.. but is there any way?


----------



## sujoyp (May 13, 2012)

Maybe u can try to capture it using long exposure...set ur camera to manual mode and set aperture to f5.6 and shutter speed 5 second at iso 800 ....i am sure u will get the pic....tweak the settings to ur liking..


----------



## Soumik (May 21, 2012)

Hi.. thanks for the setting.. At last i could get the pic of the night skies which is not pitch back...  
There is a small problem now. I could get the shots, but auto focus doesnt work on night skies.. and i cant see anything on the screen to do manual focus on. So, how do i get the clouds into focus?

No moon yet, just reddish clouds on the dark sky...


----------



## nac (May 21, 2012)

I think AF assist lamp should do. But you can very well switch to manual focus and set it at infinity.


----------



## sujoyp (May 22, 2012)

@nac AF assist lamp cant light sky  to lock focus 

yup as nac said and i said in my previous comment u have to use manual focus and at infinity...
oooh u dont have viewfinder...thats the issue in dark


----------



## nac (May 22, 2012)

^ Yes, it can't reach that far. But when it can't reach, it should set the focus at infinity right?


----------



## sujoyp (May 22, 2012)

@nac...I donno if the focus works like this...will try when I get my cam


----------



## Soumik (May 30, 2012)

Hmm am i supposed to use a tripod?
@Nac - those photos are using a tripod? I cant seem to keep my hand steady for 5 secs :S
And.. i actually couldnt find the infinity spot in manual control. It just kept rotating :S. Dint try and push it too much.
Tried auto.. and it still got some blurry pics. But, if i had something to focus on some wall on the roof with the sky behind it, the clouds came more prominently than with just sky in the range.


----------



## sujoyp (May 30, 2012)

y u want 5 sec exposure for this shot?? but yes a tripod would definitely help...try to search infinity at daytime..then use it at night..there must be some markings on lens


----------



## nac (May 30, 2012)

No, that was handheld. I don't think you will need 5 sec exposure to capture. I am sure you know things but just I am pointing few things which we may forget to set.

1. Since you want clouds too in the focus, set smaller aperture value (In my compact smallest f/8 and I used f/7.1, I don't how small would be good in your lens. It could be one stop down from the smallest).
2. Set the focus mode to manual (MF) and turn the ring to the extreme. It should do (I don't know what would be the problem (practical) to set the focus at infinity as I don't know much about interchangeable lens/camera)
3. You can't use the focus ring to adjust the focus when your focus mode is set at AF or other mode which are not manual focus mode. It should be either MF or S-AF+MF.
4. Clean your lens.
5. My setting for that shot, at full zoom, spot metering, I guess Aperture setting and -ive exposure to raise shutter speed...

* There is something called resetting lens. After resetting turn on the camera, lens should be set at infinity, I read.

Wait for few days, Jun 4th is full moon day. You will have a nice opportunity then.


----------



## sujoyp (May 30, 2012)

nac u posted the right tips...
for interchangable lens camera use f11 which will have lot in focus..


----------



## nac (Jun 4, 2012)

Bump...



Actually, just to remind that today is full moon. And lunar eclipse today. The snaps I have posted was taken on the day(night) of lunar eclipse (not during the eclipse, but little later). It was total, and today it is partial. But unfortunately it won't be visible from India. The next (total) lunar eclipse visible from India will be in 2018.


----------



## Soumik (Jun 7, 2012)

It was a lunar eclipse!!! :O
Damn...  
my net has been screwed for last few days and not been to chk anything 
Anyways.. i remembered it was a full moon.. so got a couple of snaps in...

Here are the photos :
*i48.tinypic.com/xek6x2.jpg
*i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/soumikghose/P1010331.jpg
*i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/soumikghose/P1010323.jpg


----------



## nac (Jun 7, 2012)

Nice work Soumik. 

You can try this next time when you shoot full moon with clouds. Try it during moon rise, I mean when moon is at horizon. More likely there will be clouds at that time rather than right in the middle of the night.


----------



## Soumik (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks... I will upload some photos if i get a better shot. I know these arent that good at all. Just were the best i could get... 
The second pic is actually very rare. If a pro would take photos under that condition.. it would have been really beautiful... I mean in naked eye it was awesome!


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 8, 2012)

soumik you took shot when moon was up in the sky and on full bright....take pics when moon is at 45 degree . that time moon is dull and easier to take sharp pic

ur last pic is very accurate


----------

